# Has anyone caught a snakehead in Ohio?



## JamesT

just saw a pic in the gallery of a pretty big snakehead which made me wonder if anyone has ever caught one in Ohio (pic didn't say where fish was caught). If so where did you catch it?


----------



## JamesT

the fish in the picture was probably a bowfin actually. 

But has anyone caught a snakehead here in Ohio?


----------



## kingfisher42

i read bass times and they stay on top of invasive species among other things..i have never seen a report on snakeheads on ohio and they usually announce when a new invasive is found in any state. lol @ zebra and quagga mussles west of the rockies...how in the hell!!


----------



## JamesT

they used to sell them here. They would get big. No doubt someone has let one go when they've gotten too big for the tank.


----------



## joerugz

Whats a snakehead look like?


----------



## krustydawg

joerugz said:


> Whats a snakehead look like?


Like this.......


----------



## H2O Mellon

I've had a few of them. Two that were just over 20 inches long. I'd feed them 100 goldfish 3 times a week.

Man, I miss those things.


----------



## kennedy327

snakeheads wouldnt fair well in the winter in our waters


----------



## bigdamram

they're thriving in the potomac around washington DC. they have some pretty harsh weather there also.


----------



## JamesT

bigdamram said:


> they're thriving in the potomac around washington DC. they have some pretty harsh weather there also.


yep. That's why I posted. Not as cold down there during the winter though. This last winter was cold but other than that seems like we've been having mild winters lately. Not like they were 30 years ago. I think it is just a matter of time before they arrive.


----------



## Chris redond

Yes there was one caught in rocky river today.


----------



## acklac7

bigdamram said:


> they're thriving in the potomac around washington DC. they have some pretty harsh weather there also.


lots of WWD's (warm water discharges) on the Potomac though.


----------



## snake69

I only ever caught one Bowfin in my life, and at the time, had never heard of one. I thought I had a Snakehead.....took it to work and a guy there gave me a heads up.....Bowfin. Oh well.....turned it loose in the Nimishillen creek where it will probably return to the Tuscarawas eventually, where I took it from. (Dover)


----------



## PolymerStew

JamesT said:


> just saw a pic in the gallery of a pretty big snakehead which made me wonder if anyone has ever caught one in Ohio (pic didn't say where fish was caught). If so where did you catch it?


Can you give a link to the picture so we can take a look?


----------



## quackpot

I was told that's what I hooked into a couple of years ago. I was perch fishing on the concrete pier at metzers marsh two years ago. Sure liked taking the line off my reel. When I started to lift it out the hook came out, after seeing the mouth I was happy.


----------



## Jigging Jim

I caught one a few years ago in a Creek that fed into the Saint Lawrence River in New York State near Alexandria Bay. It was over 2 feet long. It was a mean fish - and a heck of a fighter.


----------



## MDBuckeye

acklac7 said:


> lots of WWD's (warm water discharges) on the Potomac though.


Although there are a few WWD's on the Potomac a ton of snakeheads have been caught far from them even in cold waters. The rivers here in Ohio aren't much colder than what the Potomac gets. At least down in the southern part of the state anyhow.

A buddy of mine caught one while bass fishing this past weekend on a spinner bait on the Potomac. It was 30" long and had some nasty teeth. By law you are supposed to kill them on site.


----------



## Ripley

supposedly there are snakehead in PA and in NY... according to river monsters and jeremy wade ... i just watched the show he did on snakeheads (1-25-11)... while in florida catching them in a canal near the beginning of the show... he brought up a map of the United States and said which states now have them and colored them in red....


----------



## PAYARA

The Channa argus (northern snakehead) is more than capable 
of surviving winters in Ohio or Canada for that matter.Its the only 
one of the many snakehead species,that can.Its a shame the 
state outlawed all snakeheads and deprived a lot of fish keepers
the enjoyment of owning these great fish.They only needed to
ban the argus,which was never a popular aquarium fish to begin
with,it was rarely imported for fish keeping.


----------

